# Long 610 4x4 Running Board LH



## 610tractorman (Mar 6, 2020)

Hello, new to this and my new used 1980 Long 610 4x4, looking for LH Running board but not having any luck finding one. Any assist would be great...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 610! Have you looked on Messicks or ebay?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Go to tractorhouse.com on the internet. Scroll down to their "dismantled machine" section and click on it. They have 8 ea. Long 610's listed in salvage. Choose a boneyard nearest you.


----------



## 610tractorman (Mar 6, 2020)

BigT said:


> Go to tractorhouse.com on the internet. Scroll down to their "dismantled machine" section and click on it. They have 8 ea. Long 610's listed in salvage. Choose a boneyard nearest you.


Thanks for the tip, found it no problem and looks they have what I need.


----------

